# 72 Orange Krate



## muddka (Feb 4, 2015)

While cleaning out one of the old buildings on our farm I found my old orange krate. Its a one all original bike that was never stored outside. It needs new tires but looks in pretty good shape considering. So my question is how is the best way to market this bike. I dont have the time, patience or skill to restore it and I think somebody should enjoy it. Any aadvicewill be appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2015)

You could put a price on it and list it in the "For Sale" section here, put it on Ebay, or list it on CL. Personally I don't believe it needs to be restored--would kill the value. A good cleaning and service and good for another 40 years. V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 4, 2015)

What is the serial number?

Thanks


----------



## muddka (Feb 4, 2015)

GG043657...July of '72?


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 4, 2015)

That bike appears to be all original right down to the Weinmann plastic cable tips. The seat looks to be fully intact with no splits (which is rare). I say do not *touch* that bike, it is only original once. Anything you might do to clean it may only cause damage. Sell it as-is and let the (hopefully experienced and knowledgeable) buyer clean and restore it. Originality trumps everything and the true collectors will step up to get something like that, a true barn find.

GGxxxxxx = July, '71.


----------



## GenuineRides (Feb 4, 2015)

Keep it with the dirt on it, sell as is and let the buyer do the work.  They can see past the dirt.  
I am very interested by the way!  Chris, call or text me at 507-313-2474


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 4, 2015)

Was hoping it was a March '72.  One of these days it will pop up.


----------



## schwinnray (Feb 5, 2015)

id be interested if you would ship and the price was right


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 5, 2015)

Would local pick up be ok if I bought it. what state are you located in?
Thank You
Frank


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 6, 2015)

I am Interested!!!!
Give me a call
920-918-6013


----------



## muddka (Feb 6, 2015)

*the. krate is sold*

Thanks for everyone's interest in my krate...it has been sold.


----------

